# ID



## CaVang (Aug 10, 2005)

Hello,

Could you identify these fish? moba, Mpimbwe or moba mix Mpimbwe ?

Thx
Ca


----------



## Staszek (Dec 18, 2006)

They look like Moba to me.


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

Tropheus Kambwimba Red Rainbow? Just kidding :lol:

I'd say your frontosa are a Zaire type.

Russ


----------



## Charles (Feb 25, 2003)

Tanz. type perhaps Mpimbwe.

Can you do some pictures both with flash and without flash?


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

Charles,

What makes you say tanz? I was going by the zoro mask.

Thanks,
Russ


----------



## Charles (Feb 25, 2003)

young tanz. has the zorro mask too. I also base my "guess" on color. That is again an educated guess and that is why I asked for more pictures.

Here is a picture of my home raised mpimbwe


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

Thanks Charles. I have trouble telling the difference when they are that young. The color did seem lighter to me (still a very pretty though). It has been a long time since I had any tanz. Here's an old pic of my Mpimbwe at the fry stage (it's the best I have). Wish I'd have taken more pics of them. I guess they did have that zoro mask. Not easy for me to tell.










Here's some Zaire fry


----------



## tirzo13 (May 26, 2004)

I agree with Charles on his point.
Very difficult with ID of juvies by photo, so many variables.
Both of us have raised fry of both, and indeed you can sometimes doubt what you have.

even with adults, my Alpha kitumba fades so bad that he does not look Zaire 90% of the time.

The top pix are blurry and could be anything you asked, mpimbwe, moba or mix.
the bottom 4th pix that is the most clear looks the most mpimbwe or other tanzanian type.


----------



## CaVang (Aug 10, 2005)

here is more pic (auto flash)


































Pic without flash

































what do you think about these pic.?

Ca


----------



## Charles (Feb 25, 2003)

this batch is hard to ID... can you trace the history of the fish?


----------



## Staszek (Dec 18, 2006)

Sorry, I shouldn't have stated Moba.

What I meant was Zaire......IMO you have Zaire's


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

I'm sticking with them being a Zaire type (IMO).

Russ


----------



## CaVang (Aug 10, 2005)

IMO ? what does it mean ?


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

CaVang said:


> IMO ? what does it mean ?


In my opinion :wink:

Russ


----------



## tirzo13 (May 26, 2004)

The new pics are more Zaire like, which goes to show you what different pix will do.

Would not be able to get a actual collection point, as i have had all 3 Zaire, and there are members that look identical to the other CP's.


----------

